# Website is this too dark?



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I posted this elsewhere but wanted to put it here to get the most opinions.

I am working on my website and wondered if you could help me and tell me if this is too dark or not.

http://faughtsrunfarm.com/baby.html

And if it needs other changes please let me know that too.

Thanks.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a good looking website and easy to read. I don't see anything that really needs to be changed.


----------



## KBQuilter (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks good to me. Well designed.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope these comments are not too critical. My intent is that they help you make your site stand out from your competitors.

A couple of ideas. 

I believe that black text on a white background is best. Or at least a dark text on a light background. That's not to say other colors won't work, but there should be an important reason to go with something other than black and white. Colors mean things, so pick colors that convey the message you want. (Google "what colors mean")

People (and especially customers) should be able to tell what your web site (or page) is about as soon as the page loads. On your site, too much critical space is taken up with borders and a meaningless graphic. 

I assume they will first go to your home page and then select "store" or "shop". If that is the case, then I would make sure they can buy as soon as they hit my store. Don't want to give them any excuse to leave. Make buying as easy as possible. Many times I have started a purchase, only to get frustrated with the site and leave without completing the purchase.

I am building a site right now, and I have spent over 100 hours viewing competitor sites, reviewing sites that have won awards, and looking at highly visited sites like Amazon, Apple, CNN, etc. I make notes about each site- what I like, don't like, number of columns, colors used, graphics, headers and footers, etc. That way, I know that I am using current design techniques that have been proven to work on other sites. It will take me at least 3 months to get the 1st phase of my site online.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I like green, but light green lettering on a darker green background isn't easy to read.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think the green on green is easy enough to read, but i would like to see some more color or contrast...especially in the decorative borders.

is this site up and running yet? i clicked on the radio button links on the top (home, store etc. ) and nothing seemed to work.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a 15" monitor on my laptop with resolution of 1280 pixels by 768 pixels. This makes things a bit small, but for my work I have to be able to see a fairly large desktop.

I love the colors on the site, but the script used for "Faughts Run Farm [not sure what the letters are next to it] Store" is very difficult to see. It's a gorgeous script, but not very compatible on small monitors or those set to a higher screen resolution. Maybe if the contrast in color was a bit more dramatic it would be more visible.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all! I am working on a lighter one. 

The other links are not working yet, just now starting this site and didn't want to get to far ahead and have to redo it over.

I will do some work and let you check it again.

Thanks again.
Penny


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Hopefully this is better. http://faughtsrunfarm.com/store.html 

Still looking for comments on how the site looks and how easy it is to navigate.

Thanks


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Are you "storing" this site somewhere or is it already live and online? 

The reason I ask this is because I was told by a developer never, ever, ever put your site live until it is finished and fully functional.

As it is right now, I like it better than the green. Center your table with the links on the home page. "Baby" is singular, make "Men's" singular or change each to "For Baby/For Men." Capitalize Paypal each time. 

Take out the green highlighting on your ingredients page. There's also a lot of reading on the ingredients page. Most people won't take the time, but you can either make it easier by breaking up the paragraphs more (hard breaks) or listing the ingredient as a link which takes you to a separate page for each ingredient. A little more eye-pleasing that way. 

I haven't read the entire ingredients page (too early in the morning) but there are some typos that I noticed. If you want me to proof it better, let me know. I love doing stuff like that.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

zookeeper, it is live. Just 3 pages. So that I can get some opinions. 

This is the only place that I have the link. I do not see anyone being able to search it. 

If you would like to proof read that would be great. One problem I have right now is that my shift key on my left does not work. I am trying to keep an eye on it but it is hard.

Thanks!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I think it looks great. I would include the sizes of the products offered.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Karenrbw said:


> I think it looks great. I would include the sizes of the products offered.


I thought i did. Well they are there now. 

Thanks


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I love the brown - very easy to read.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Although I liked the green better (it's got a "farmy" feel to this city girl) this version is much easier to read.

On the ingredient fact sheet; the text under the title "Ingredient Fact Sheet" is underlined. When text is underlined, it usually indicated there is a link. May I suggest removing the underlining? Perhaps italicize the text instead of underlining.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

The gold/brown works well I think. I'm on dialup and it downloads quickly, which is always an issue for me ... print is large enough to read easily and not 'fancy' so you don't look at something and wonder what it says. 

Nice, straightforward, easy to navigate (as far as I can tell anyway) website ... all things that my "website person" keeps emphasizing to me when we work on mine.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Watch your PMs. I've edited and proofed some of the ingredients already.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

zookeeper, thank you so much. You're good!

You are giving me invaluable help and I appreciate very, very much.


----------



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

May I suggest getting rid of the "visit the farm" link if it's not yet operational. To me, it's very annnoying to click on something on a website only to be taken to an "under construction" page.


----------



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the color choices. Especially since I'm viewing on a computer with an older video card and 15" crt monitor that typically displays colors much darker than my other displays. I'm building a site right now that looks too dark on this computer, but looks great on every other display I've tried. Your site looks good on this display.

My only recommendation concerns the width of the site. I'm viewing at 800 x 600 screen resolution. The entire right third of the page is cut off on the screen. I have to use the scroll bar back and forth while reading. If you don't anticipate many viewers with older computers, I wouldn't worry too much. Otherwise, I'd decrease the width of the center area to increase ease of reading. 

Overall, a good looking site. I checked it in both IE 6 and Firefox 3. 

Chele


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

This may be way out of line but when i clicked on your link i was taken to a page selling baby bottom balm and the color was that of baby poo??? is that what you are after? sis


----------



## packyderms_wife (Dec 20, 2008)

Your brown text needs to be darker, on my moniter the colors are too close making it difficult to see, I know if I look at your website on my other computer the text will be barely legible. Otherwise it looks like a start to a very good web site.

Kimberly


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Nope. Easy on the eye.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I changed the whole site around...I think this will be better. You can check it out at www.bathtimeimpressions.com


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Pretty! I don't consider myself a pink person, but that shade of pink looks very feminine & luxurious. Some people might find the bubbles annoying, but they don't bother me. 

The only thing that struck me as odd are the pics on the home page, because the only one I recognized is the avocado. The others look - to me - like brown sugar, dried leaves of some kind, & mashed potatoes. Maybe a small label identifying them would be good.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Bonnie, I fixed that. I have now labeled the pictures.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I agree with Bonnie that the bubbles are somewhat annoying and the grayish borders should be removed and the darker pink borders moved in so that more of the flowery background image can show. I like your page design you did very well.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Nice site. I would have to say though that the lime green text on the pink background is really hard to read. I would suggest dark red text. Also, I went to some of the product pages and they have a white background. I would suggest making the background the same on all the pages. Just my 2 cents. Feel free to take a look at my websites, I'm an aspiring web designer my self.


----------

